# car stuff



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

I am a little confused about immigration laws etc. with regard to having a US plated vehicle in Mexico when I am on a visitors visa. I will have to leave the country every 180 days. Can I leave my vehicle in Mexico. I have been led to believer I cannot leave the country without my vehicle. Thanks in advance for any information.
Bob


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Your auto permit is good as long as your visa/permit is good .... so yes, take the car with you


----------



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

Sparks; not sure you understood my question.............. On a visitors 180 day visa, Can I fly home during this time and leave the car behind? I have been led to believe the car is tied to me and visa and I must remove the car whenever I leave the country. This will be a major hassle. Is there any way around this policy? Am I misunderstanding the policy?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

AllBbear said:


> Sparks; not sure you understood my question.............. On a visitors 180 day visa, Can I fly home during this time and leave the car behind? I have been led to believe the car is tied to me and visa and I must remove the car whenever I leave the country. This will be a major hassle. Is there any way around this policy? Am I misunderstanding the policy?


It is a Visitor Permit, not a visa. Whenever you exit Mexico you must take the car with you and have Banjercito remove the sticker and issue a receipt, which you should keep forever. If you fail to do this, your car becomes illegally in Mexico and subject to confiscation. Your insurance would also become invalid. One might not learn of this until it is much too late.
When you re-enter Mexico, you will need to get a new FMM permit for yourself, and a new Importada Temporal for the car.
No, there is no way around this requirement. If you intend to stay in Mexico more than 180 days as a tourist, you would need to become a Residente Temporal Visa holder. Then you would be free to come and go without your car for up to 4 years, at which time you would convert to Residente Permanente and lose the privilege of driving a foreign plated car, and need to remove it from Mexico and buy a replacement in Mexico.
I hope that explains it for you.


----------



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks ******, this is what I understood...........someone else said differently. I was just confirming what I believed was correct.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

AllBbear said:


> I am a little confused about immigration laws etc. with regard to having a US plated vehicle in Mexico when I am on a visitors visa. I will have to leave the country every 180 days. Can I leave my vehicle in Mexico. I have been led to believer I cannot leave the country without my vehicle. Thanks in advance for any information.
> Bob


I have to disagree with RVGringo. 

I have done what you are proposing many times over the last decade. I have driven into Mexico with a fresh 180 days, flown out or driven another car out, and come back to Mexico over 15 times this year alone and left my personal TIP car in country. 

When my 180 day was approaching I took my car out of Mexico. Banjercito never asks for your visa when canceling your TIP. They don't even care if you are the owner or not. 

I decided to bite the financial bullet and permanently legally (and totally meeting USA export laws) import my car the last time up.

So go ahead, fly out and get a new FMM and don't worry about your TIP. You are fine and your insurance is still good.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

With an FMM tourist permit, your car is in Mexico legally AS LONG AS you maintain legal immigration status.
THEREFORE: Once you step outside of Mexico your FMM is no longer valid and your car is illegal. 
My insurance policy states clearly that the vehicle must be in Mexico legally.

Why is this so difficult to understand; or, why do so many want to ignore it just because they can get away with it......until it is too late. Yes, we knew a fellow who had a very new Jeep. He went to CA and took it into the dealer for scheduled service. A mechanic, an undocumented worker, noted the Mexican sticker on the car, got the keys off the dealership key board and drove home to Mexico. The owner of the Jeep went through real hell for years, and it was very expensive.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> With an FMM tourist permit, your car is in Mexico legally AS LONG AS you maintain legal immigration status.
> THEREFORE: Once you step outside of Mexico your FMM is no longer valid and your car is illegal.
> My insurance policy states clearly that the vehicle must be in Mexico legally.
> 
> Why is this so difficult to understand; or, why do so many want to ignore it just because they can get away with it......until it is too late. Yes, we knew a fellow who had a very new Jeep. He went to CA and took it into the dealer for scheduled service. A mechanic, an undocumented worker, noted the Mexican sticker on the car, got the keys off the dealership key board and drove home to Mexico. The owner of the Jeep went through real hell for years, and it was very expensive.


RV,I respect your commitment to help people on the forums. 8-10 years ago when I was touring around Mexico in my camper, I looked to you for advice. But you have not been giving accurate advice about car issues or INM issues lately. There are others keyboard warriors experts on this board and others that parrot what they read online but don't have any RECENT REAL experiences.

When was the last time you had a FMM/FMT tourist card? When was the last time you had a TIP on your car? When was the last time you drove across the border? How many INM supervisors or Banjercito supervisors have you personally talked to in the last year?

I posted previously that I have crossed with many different cars at least 15 times in the last year alone. I have spoken to many different jefe's of Aduana, INM, and Banjercito from Brownsville TX to San Ysidro CA regarding processes and procedures. When I make posts they come from my real life experience. I do not parroting what I read online.

Just yesterday, you told a posters on one of the Chapala boards that there was no way to cancel a TIP without doing it at the border. That was not true either. There is a process to get a TIP canceled away from the border. Did you know that last year there was a procedure to cancel a TIP at a Mexican consulate?

RV, in the past you helped me make good informed choices when I was a novice. I too live lakeside and would be willing to meet for coffee or a beer and teach you some of the things I learned so you would be better informed. PM me if you are interested in meeting.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

INM is not concerned with Aduana rules and the two don‘t seem to communicate much.
The basics have not changed, that I know of.
Border agents are definitely not reliable sources of information.
Ni modo......


----------



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

OUCH! Play nice boys. I have a tendency to think ****** has the correct "rules", not necessarily what you can get away with. Since my Ford Ranger is 1997 and only worth $1.5K US, I am not concerned about it being confiscated, but more about the fines and the black mark in applying for permanent residency.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

Playaboy said:


> RV,I respect your commitment to help people on the forums. 8-10 years ago when I was touring around Mexico in my camper, I looked to you for advice. But you have not been giving accurate advice about car issues or INM issues lately. There are others keyboard warriors experts on this board and others that parrot what they read online but don't have any RECENT REAL experiences.
> 
> When was the last time you had a FMM/FMT tourist card? When was the last time you had a TIP on your car? When was the last time you drove across the border? How many INM supervisors or Banjercito supervisors have you personally talked to in the last year?
> 
> ...


fwiw - Our broker had our expired TIP cancelled when we imported our car last spring. He did that in DF. As I recall there was a 200 peso or so fee.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

I would heed what RVGRINGO states. Multiple times I have driven a US plated vehicle into Sonora, Sinaloa, & Chihuahua without any permit or authorization without incident. BUT such experience will offer little relief if ever held accountable.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

[cut]I always appreciate info from playaboy as he is giving us real world experiences. Foreign autos in Mexico gets more complicated every year and it is almost impossible to get any info that is accurate. One can find the rules online but your experience at the border can be quite different. The old FM3 solved most auto importation difficulties but alas that is history. I would think that due to the deposit that ensures you return the car to the USA this issue is even more complicated. If you paid the deposit of say $200 and you haven't turned in your hologram before 6 months you not only lose that deposit you are subject to some sort of fine. Importing any vehicles in your name could prove difficult or impossible. Playaboy: Have you had any difficulties due to the deposit?


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

RVGRINGO addressed the questioned put forward in the original post and clearly differentiated the FMM "tourist permit" from resident visas. His advice is valid and in compliance with Mexican policy, if not always enforced.

I export vehicles into the interior of Mexico; both Mexico and US POEs exercise significant variance from one to the other and enjoy independence applying official policy. Specific info should be procured from the Consulate and POE representative and applicable to the particular destination.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> INM is not concerned with Aduana rules and the two don‘t seem to communicate much.
> The basics have not changed, that I know of.
> Border agents are definitely not reliable sources of information.
> Ni modo......


*"Border agents are definitely not reliable sources of information."*

In my humble opinion this is incorrect. Border agents are the people you deal with at the border. They are the only source of information that matters at that moment.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just went through this so I personally know the "new" process. I crossed into Mexico at Nuevo Laredo. At that time I got my FMM card and then got my vehicle permit. When you get your FMM card they scan your passport into the system. When I went to get my car permit the agent at Banjercito wanted a copy of the FMM I had just gotten from them, and I disagreed with the agent telling him no I did not need a copy. He took my copy of my passport and entered the number into the system and there I was, all he had to do was input my vehicle information. 

So, a person's FMM is tied to their Temporary Vehicle Permit. Banjercito wants you to bring your "LAST" receipt for your vehicle as proof the vehicle left the country, but I never bring it with me. I have gotten many vehicle permits and I still get another, but after this last time I may rethink my stubbornness and bring the receipt for the last permit. As for a copy of the FMM I don't know if I will do that, because I give them the original to get my car permit. This information is for getting your permits at the border, obtaining your permit for your vehicle online will still be the same as it has been.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Car Stuff ad nauseum*

This thread is confusing, and since we'll be driving to Mexico for the 7th time in mid-October, via the usual 180 day Visitors Permit, I better make sure I get my confusion cleared up.

1. Re the suggestion that I keep the receipt for every cancelled Temporary Vehicle Import Permit (TIP) I've ever had - and be prepared to provide them if challenged:
I always bring my most recent receipt - as well as the proof of cancellation
of the TIP for the vehicle we had stolen in Mexico in 2007, but for each of the 
three other vehicles we've driven down prior to 2007 ?? I doubt I could find
them now.

2. Besides the usual method of cancelling a TIP at the border when one leaves Mexico, the TIP can also be cancelled by mail, as we had to do in connection with our stolen (and trashed) vehicle in 2007. I was issued a proper Cancellation by mail, from Aduana in DF.

3. On the issue of leaving Mexico without the vehicle: what about a situation where we are in Mexico for the entire winter, (i.e. up to 180 days), but have to return home by air for a family emergency? If we then returned to Mexico by air, obtained new Visitor Permits, then later exited the country with the vehicle well within the period of the original 180 day Visitor Permit and TIP, I can't see how that could create a problem.

4. What is the current amount of the cash deposit required to temporarily importing an 11 year old vehicle? Last year it was $300 US.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

HolyMole said:


> This thread is confusing, and since we'll be driving to Mexico for the 7th time in mid-October, via the usual 180 day Visitors Permit, I better make sure I get my confusion cleared up.
> 
> 1. Re the suggestion that I keep the receipt for every cancelled Temporary Vehicle Import Permit (TIP) I've ever had - and be prepared to provide them if challenged:
> I always bring my most recent receipt - as well as the proof of cancellation
> ...


I will try to answer each question as presented.

1) If you have had every vehicle cancelled properly by Aduana/Banjercito than those cancellations will be on their computers. Having the receipts is backup, just in case of a f-up.

2) There are different ways to cancel TIP's away from the border. It is just so much easier to cancel at the border. It is a pain in the ass away from the border, but can be done. Maybe you could describe your experience cancelling by mail. I bet that was fun. 

3) Contrary to common beliefs, you do not need a FMM tourist permit or residente temporal to get a TIP. Many more TIP's are issued to Mexicans than foreigners. Mexicans don't need a tourist permit to come to Mexico. You will be referenced in the computer by your passport number. Therefore you can leave the country and return and the permit is still good. When you cancel the TIP at the border Banjercito doesn't ask for any INM papers, just the TIP paperwork.

4) It is either $200 or $300. Use a credit card for your protection.

I hope this clears up some of the misinformation posted above.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Playaboy said:


> I will try to answer each question as presented.
> 
> 1) If you have had every vehicle cancelled properly by Aduana/Banjercito than those cancellations will be on their computers. Having the receipts is backup, just in case of a f-up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response.
I've explained the saga concerning the theft of our vehicle in Zihuatanejo in '07 on other posts on this Board.
I thought the deposit to bring a car into Mexico had to be cash. The only drawback I can see to using a credit card is that the charge would go through right away - while getting a credit wouldn't come (for us) for 6 months. Since the charge would be in US $, we could get whacked on the US/Canadian $ exchange rate 6 months later....but I recognize we're talking of fairly small amounts.
I was worried paying the cash deposit at one border crossing, (Texas) and re-entering the USA at another (Arizona), but there were no problems.


----------

